# Tree Trimmer Fatality in Bethlehem, PA



## D&B Mack (Jul 29, 2013)

Condolences to friends and family. Be safe out there today.

Tree-trimmer dies after power line hit in Pa. - The Mercury

Authorities identify tree trimmer killed in Bethlehem | 6abc.com


----------



## JosephArehart (Aug 20, 2013)

This is really very sad to hear the news tree trimmer's died because of power line hit there is a need of proper safety to avoid these kind of accidents.


----------

